# First Camping In Rqs31



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well it's our first trip out in our new OB Sydney RQS31 and to be honest I'm a little unhappy.

1st problem... Keep in mine it's an ELECTRIC AWNING. I get the camper all set up just in time cause it's starting to rain a little. I've got the awning out, well after about 30 minutes or so I notice the awning looks real tight and looks like it's collecting water. So I grab a broom and push the awning up and sure enough about 5 gallons of water pours off the awning. I start looking at it and the awning barely has any slope to it. When I extend it all the way out and the awning roller will roll back a little and create like small gutter. So I retract it some but still no help. I think the mounting legs can be lowered some on the side of the camper. I've talked to the dealership and he says they will fix it. But I don't want a poorly done job. I want it right.












































2nd problem... Hayden, 4yr old wants to watch a movie so we stick a DVD in the player and nothing. It just says LOADING and nothing happens. The DVD, RADIO, AUX are all in one head unit. To get the DVD to eject you have to switch it off DVD and then hit eject and the DVD will come out.
















3rd problem...






































































By this time I'm about to get really pissed and take the camper back to the lot and park it. I'm having problems (I feel) with the water heater. I posted the problem in another thread. *Here's* the link

We really really love the camper but our first trip out has really got me down and can't really enjoy because I get ill about this and then when the wife starts getting ill...well you guys know the saying....."When momma ain't happy nobodies happy!"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1st unless you already know the dealership will mess up the repair (which you don't) then give them a chance to take care of it. If it is as minor as resetting the angle then it will be fixed easily.

2nd did you try a different DVD? Do the rest of the electronics work? Was it tested at the PDI? It was not made by Keystone but it will be replaced no problem if it does not work.

3rd running out of hot water during the 3rd shower is not the end of the world but it is not typical unless you are using it like your house shower and steaming up the place. The hot water tank is only 6 gal.

You may not of been able to but testing in the drive way is a very good way to learn about your new unit and keep the frustration level lower.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well it's our first trip out in our new OB Sydney RQS31 and to be honest I'm a little unhappy.
> 
> 1st problem... Keep in mine it's an ELECTRIC AWNING. I get the camper all set up just in time cause it's starting to rain a little. I've got the awning out, well after about 30 minutes or so I notice the awning looks real tight and looks like it's collecting water. So I grab a broom and push the awning up and sure enough about 5 gallons of water pours off the awning. I start looking at it and the awning barely has any slope to it. When I extend it all the way out and the awning roller will roll back a little and create like small gutter. So I retract it some but still no help. I think the mounting legs can be lowered some on the side of the camper. I've talked to the dealership and he says they will fix it. But I don't want a halfa$$ed job done. I want it right.
> 
> ...


Take a deep breath.....and consider that - all in all - these aren't really issues that should ruin your camping experience...especially your FIRST trip out. They _may_ be things that need to be "fixed"....or they _may_ just be issues that are different from your prior camper experiences and will take some learning.

1st "problem": Awning. I'm not familiar with "electric awnings" but the manual ones are height-adjustable via the sidebraces ("legs"). Have you checked the 'legs"? Can they be raised & lowered? Maybe raise (or lower) one side but not the other so that the water runs off the side? Even with the manual ones, "roll in/roll out" doesn't change the ANGLE of the awning. This is done by raising/lowering the legs. This will change the front to back angle, as well as the side to side angle. Just a thought.

2nd "problem": DVD. Sorry, can't help much here (but I'll bet others can). We don't have a DVD in the camper...but are you sure it is set to PLAY the DVD....not the radio?

3rd "problem": Hot Water. Your tank may be a bit bigger, but - at least, in the non-Sydneys - the hot water tank is limited. Showers need to be "navy showers" - read "SHORT" - and it does take a little bit of time for recovery in between showers. Showers in the camper just can't be long or luxurious - those need to be reserved for the showerhouse or....home. Hot water in the camper shower can be conserved in a number of ways - turn water on, get wet, turn water off, soap up, turn water on, rinse off. Leaving the water running while soaping up and/or washing hair is almost guaranteed to mean a very cold head of soapy hair! Oh - and ANY hot water used in the kitchen while someone is in the shower WILL deplete the shower's ot water...it all comes from the same tank.

Hope this helps and that you can (ALL!!) enjoy the rest of your adventure!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've decided the electric awnings are one luxury that's just a hundred problems waiting to happen. Besides, I configure my awning all kinds of different ways regarding slope, depending on the forecast, and I think that flexibility is critical.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hot showers. I find while the shower is on running the gas and electrica t the same times helps with recovery time. I also give the 6gal tank a little time between showers to heat the water. By doing this we manage 5 showers.

Thor


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My DH and I agree with Boaterdan about electric awnings. I know your's came "free" but I think you have to buy those really expensive ones in order to get a good one. Anyway, now to try and help you out.. Does your awning have a gas strut/shock on one side? If there is, it is supposed to allow the awning to drain when the weight of the rain causes the strut to collapse which makes the awning then be lower on the one side. I hope that makes sense.







If it doesn't have that, then I can't see how it would drain if it is, as you say, not angled. You would definitely need to work with your dealer on that one.

DVD player....is it a Jensen one? We have the same one and haven't had a problem with it other than it keeps turning on by itself.







I haven't used mine for over 6 months now so I can't remember how it works at the moment but it is possible that you may a faulty one that can be easily replaced by your dealer in a couple of minutes.

Water heater.... I agree with what everyone has told you in previous posts. You may just be taking too long of showers and the WH can't keep up. Definitely have both gas and electric on for faster recovery, take shorter showers or even navy showers (turn off the water with the switch on the shower head while soaping up), and try waiting a while between showers.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Run the water heater on BOTH gas & electric if you're going to do a shower parade. It will recover much faster. Again, it's only 6 gallons, so don't expect 50 gallon residential performance. It's only camping man!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Agree 100% about the power awning, I opted against it just for the perceived issues it could present. Good Luck! IM sure its something that can be corrected.

I have the same DVD and have not had a problem. try a different DVD make sure the settings are correct for DVD playback and then again, it might just be a bad unit.

again, cant agree more about the hot water heater. shorten the showers, conserve water, take colder showers (i use little hot water just to save more for the others) wait a few minutes between showers and run both elec and gas to heat up faster.

GOod luck, nothing to get really upset over. I know its hard after you buy something new and your (all of us too) expectations are for a flawless trip.

Have fun!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys and gals. I know these are small problems but when you've looked at your brand new camper sitting beside the house for 2 months and can't wait to use it. Then you have problems with it it can get very disappointing fast.

As for the awning I'll just have to take a couple of pics and let you all see. There was a friend of mine 2 sites down that had an electric awning and his had WAY MORE slope than mine. You all are right there may be some needed adjustment but from what myself and my FIL could tell there wasn't any adjustment.

WH - I have both the gas and electric going. I'm going to check and see if the switch on the tank itself (as stated in the other thread) is on when I get back to the camper. My FIL's camper has a 10 gal. I know there's 4 more gallons but like I said we've had 4 or us take a shower in it and haven't ever ran out of hot water. My wife uses it like crazy. He hot showers skawlled (SP) me. Don't ask how I know!









As far as the radio I'm not really too worried about. He said he would replace it.

The awning issue is really the only one I am really worried about. I'm affraid the dealer may do some kind of cheesy stupid fix and then I'll have a messed up awning. Then I'll really be pissed off!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> The awning issue is really the only one I am really worried about. I'm affraid the dealer may do some kind of cheesy stupid fix and then I'll have a messed up awning. Then I'll really be pissed off!


Give em a chance. Id guess they will be able to fix it the right way. If you feel like it, have them show you what they are going to do first. And ask to see how it compares to others on the lot.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well it's our first trip out in our new OB Sydney RQS31 and to be honest I'm a little unhappy.
> 
> 1st problem... Keep in mine it's an ELECTRIC AWNING. I get the camper all set up just in time cause it's starting to rain a little. I've got the awning out, well after about 30 minutes or so I notice the awning looks real tight and looks like it's collecting water. So I grab a broom and push the awning up and sure enough about 5 gallons of water pours off the awning. I start looking at it and the awning barely has any slope to it. When I extend it all the way out and the awning roller will roll back a little and create like small gutter. So I retract it some but still no help. I think the mounting legs can be lowered some on the side of the camper. I've talked to the dealership and he says they will fix it. But I don't want a poorly done job. I want it right.
> 
> ...


First welcome again; now take a deep breath count to 10
HWH put on elect and gas and Wait sometime in between showers.
DVD player maybe it couldn't read it or you have it on a different setting and it just didn't read right. 
awning just take back and have dealer fix it
If it's all under warranty it's on them just relax and don't sweat the small things, momma will under stand also. 
just keep a pad and pen and every time you go out and find things which you will just write it down call the dealer and get it fixed. problem fixed count to 10 and take another deep breath. The biggest thing is camping have fun and just relax and have fun by the fire.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> Well it's our first trip out in our new OB Sydney RQS31 and to be honest I'm a little unhappy.
> 
> 1st problem... Keep in mine it's an ELECTRIC AWNING. I get the camper all set up just in time cause it's starting to rain a little. I've got the awning out, well after about 30 minutes or so I notice the awning looks real tight and looks like it's collecting water. So I grab a broom and push the awning up and sure enough about 5 gallons of water pours off the awning. I start looking at it and the awning barely has any slope to it. When I extend it all the way out and the awning roller will roll back a little and create like small gutter. So I retract it some but still no help. I think the mounting legs can be lowered some on the side of the camper. I've talked to the dealership and he says they will fix it. But I don't want a poorly done job. I want it right.
> 
> ...


It appears the awning supplied is the Weather ProPower Awning withOUT the weather control module. On Dometic's web site they say: 
"Unique spring-arm mechanism automatically dumps accumulating rain water " I also saw a video of one of these awnings in some very powerful winds, but can't locate it. I don't recall the wind speed, but the same pivot point with the gas strut allowed it to flap rather than bend/break arms.

Here is the link: Dometic Awning

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck with your camper. Remember, breaking in a camper is not like breaking in a car. In a car, you just drive it nicely for the first few hundred miles. With a camper, breaking in means fixing all the little items, Gilligan worked on in the factory. You will always have a few things to work on and tweak, either to fix or to make it like YOU like it. Camping is fun, even when the TT tries it's best to make it NOT so fun! BOL, get it fixed the way you like it and hit the road again! Enjoy, it's camping season!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yip this one looks just like mine but mine has no where near that kind of slope.










This is how mine looks when it's extended. Water settles right in the middle up against the roller.










From reading what the website says it sheds rainwater automatically. I'd hate to be someone standing there not realizing it and that thing dumps a bunch of water on them. May be something worth keeping so we can have good laughs every now and then.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is a picture I snapped yesterday of my awning. Does yours look the same? How about angle?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

An another picture:


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yip that's exactly how mine is.

Last night was a nice night with the awning. Here in Upper east Tennessee we got a little bit of snow. I had the awning out and it came a small blizzard for about 20 minutes. I had the lights on the awning so I wasn't able to get the awning retracted soon enough and had about 1/2" of snow on it. I had to get the ladder and my squeggie out to get the snow off of it.






























I'll take some pics of mine how the awning looks when it's extended all the way out and post them.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the concept! I love the wheels too. i need a set of those.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I love the wheels on mine as well! A buddy as work has a 5th wheel and is dying to get a hold of my wheels. He told me not to be surprised if I come home one day and the camper is on blocks and no wheels!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I contacted Keystone (in Dec) about ordering a set. they did not have them in the system yet but said to call back in a couple months. If they didnt offer them as part/accessories they were going to give me the make/model so i could order them on my own. i still need to make the follow up call.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> WH - I have both the gas and electric going. I'm going to check and see if the switch on the tank itself (as stated in the other thread) is on when I get back to the camper. My FIL's camper has a 10 gal. I know there's 4 more gallons but like I said we've had 4 or us take a shower in it and haven't ever ran out of hot water. My wife uses it like crazy. He hot showers skawlled (SP) me. Don't ask how I know!


You may want to test the electric by itself. When we got our 25RSS from Lakeshore last year we found out on the first trip that the water heater would not work on electric. Took it in for service and the electronic board had to be replaced. Since we had it delivered we didn't get to catch it during a PDI.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine has much more slope on it. Very similar to that stock photo. It extends straight out, and then at the very end of the movement the front end drops down. I suspect maybe yours is not extending out far enough? Should be easily adjustable by the dealer, I would think.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I contacted Keystone (in Dec) about ordering a set. they did not have them in the system yet but said to call back in a couple months. If they didnt offer them as part/accessories they were going to give me the make/model so i could order them on my own. i still need to make the follow up call.


one word of caution on the wheels, well really the center caps, mine have rust forming all over them. I am going to use some polish on them soon, they seem very cheap.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are some pictures of what I described above. Most of the surface rust came off with polish, although some did not.
















I figured out the problem (see the made in China sticker and imprint?)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ya id say those rusty old wheels are ready to be traded for some nice white steel ones...... Let me know and we can work out the details...


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I contacted Keystone (in Dec) about ordering a set. they did not have them in the system yet but said to call back in a couple months. If they didnt offer them as part/accessories they were going to give me the make/model so i could order them on my own. i still need to make the follow up call.


I'll have to pass that on to the buddy of mine!

As far as the awning goes. I pulled the camper home Thursday but before I left I took the water hose and sprayed some water on the awning with it fully exteneded to where the awning and roller create a gutter. The awning leaked (underneath) where the awning attached to the roller and a little bit drained off both ends. But as I was spraying the water I began to notice the roller starting to get a bow in it. I stopped and took the broom and probably dumper about 5 gallons of water off it. I then retrated the awning so the roller/awning attachment point was on top of the roller. Sprayed more water. Roller started bowing. Took broom and drained off about another 5 gallons or so.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a link to the other thread about this awning. I've posted pics and vids of the awning holding and shedding water.

Electric Awning Thread


----------

